# Help to identify this tort...



## StephanieRob (Aug 30, 2014)

My husband was given this tort and was told that it's a desert tortoise. I don't think so. What do you think?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 30, 2014)

My first thought was that it is a little female Texas tortoise, but it really doesn't look like my Texas tortoises. Let's see if @HermanniChris can shed any light on the subject.


----------



## HermanniChris (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks like a super old G. berlandieri to me. Kelly?


----------



## StephanieRob (Aug 30, 2014)

It doesn't look like either my deserts or my Texas torts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 30, 2014)

StephanieRob: In case you didn't know, G. berlandieri would be a Texas tortoise.


----------



## StephanieRob (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes thanks, I did know that. I have a couple of them already - they just look different than this one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, mine look different too. The only thing that looks the same is the deep 'V' notch right above the head.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Aug 31, 2014)

yea that definitely look like a gophers berlandieri. i found a pic of some on google.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, I agree - Texas tortoise!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday!
Have some splendid fun.


----------



## afnankutbi (Aug 22, 2016)

Before I had a turtle 
But yours isn't like my old turtle
Turtle's hands are almost like a fish 
Or something like that
The fingers are glued to each other. So I think yours is a tortoise


----------



## afnankutbi (Aug 22, 2016)

And btw your tortoise is very ADORABLE


----------

